# 4k Beamer zum PS4 Zocken und PC?



## Viking30k (21. Oktober 2017)

Hi eigentlich wollte ich zu Weihnachten  einen 4k TV ab 75" Kaufen nun überlege ich aber eher einen Beamer zu kaufen  ( Habe sogar noch eine gute 90" Leinwand ) Die noch von meinem DLP Beamer übrig ist

Leider war ich nicht ganz glücklich mit dem DLP war zu Laut die Lampe hatte eine zu geringe Lebensdauer und der Motor vom Farbrad ging auch langsam kaputt und wurde extrem Laut

Taugen die Beamer jetzt mehr?  Dachte an so einen Laser Beamer mit 20-30000 Stunden Lampendauer 

Vom Bild her war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem alten Beamer kein Banding wie es TVs haben ^^


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2017)

Beamer haben genauso viel oder wenig Banding wie Fernseher, hier kommt es letztendlich auf die Qualität an.

Beim Einsatz von Lasern als Beleuchtung kann das Farbrad entfallen, eine Fehlerquelle weniger. 
Da du DLP ausschließt solltest du dir mal den Sony VPL-VW760ES anschauen.


----------



## wobix (21. Oktober 2017)

Sony VPL-VW5000ES Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland soll ganz gut sein!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (21. Oktober 2017)

wobix schrieb:


> Sony VPL-VW5000ES Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland soll ganz gut sein!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hast du mal auf den Preis geschaut? 

@TE: Der bezahlbarste 4k-Beamer der mir auf die Schnelle unterkommt ist der hier: Optoma UHD550X - HD DLP Projektor 4K mit Stereo-Lautsprecher - 2800 ANSI-Lumen Jedoch keine Garantie drauf, ob der auch was taugt.

Die meisten anderen Modelle sind teils verdammt teuer, würde mich bei 4k-Beamern zuerst mal gut umsehen.


----------



## wobix (21. Oktober 2017)

Von einem Budget hat der TE nichts gesagt.
Der Optoma ist kein echter 4K Beamer, der shiftet nur.
Der günstigste 4K Beamer ist aktuell der Sony VPL-VW260ES schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den konnte ich auch schon selbst erleben und bin echt begeistert, zur Lautstärke kann ich nichts sagen, allerding ist der Test ganz interessant Test Sony VPL-VW 260 VW 360 VW 760 Preis  | Cine4home.de


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (21. Oktober 2017)

Warum bietest du dann nicht gleich den an und zeigst ihm stattdessen das Milliardärs-Modell?


----------



## Viking30k (21. Oktober 2017)

danke sorry preis hatte ich vergessen^^ 5000 wäre schon die oberste Grenze ich schau mir den Sony mal an


----------



## wobix (21. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum bietest du dann nicht gleich den an und zeigst ihm stattdessen das Milliardärs-Modell?



Sry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen 🤣
Das einzig richtige in der Preisklasse ist eigentlich sich diese Modelle mal bei einem Heimkinohändler vor Ort in live anzusehen.
Auch 4K Beamer die shiften sehen gut aus, ob einem dann die ~2.000€ zu nativem 4K drauf zu legen es wert sind, kannst nur du selbst für dich entscheiden.

Auch ist die Raumbeschaffenheit ein großer Faktor, wenn du ein helles Wohnzimmer hast und die Reflektionen nicht abdunkeln kannst, ist es eigentlich Perlen vor die Säue 5.000€ für einen Beamer auszugeben.
Dagegen hilft eine Hochkontrastleinwand, einfach mal Googeln.

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren einen FullHD Beamer auf einer 120“ Leinwand im Wohnzimmer und muss sagen, dass mir der Aufpreis zu 4K aktuell zu wenig Mehrwert hätte.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (21. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ganz normal, wie soll man helfen, wenn nie nen Budget genannt wird.
Wenn bei mir einer ne Tastatur zum Zocken sucht, dann nenne ich ihm auch die Optimus Maximus.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum bietest du dann nicht gleich den an und zeigst ihm stattdessen das Milliardärs-Modell?


Weil der VPL-VW260ES die Anforderung Laser-Leuchtmittel nicht erfüllt!?


----------



## wobix (22. Oktober 2017)

Leute Leute, ich hab nur nen Witz gemacht.
Ich denke bei den Kriterien Laser, Nativ 4K und 5.000€ wird es genau 0 Modelle geben, da ist die Auswahl nicht besonders Groß, nimmt man den Laser weg, gibt es den 260er.
Nimmt man eine der anderen Kriterien weg oder ändert diese, wird die Auswahl unmittelbar sehr groß, daher bitte unbedingt selber ein Bild von machen und angucken gehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (22. Oktober 2017)

Sind überhaupt die Unterschiede von 4k zu 1080P bei Beamern bekannt?
Ich hab nen 1080p auf 120Zoll bei 3,5m Sitzabstand und mir kommt das Bild nicht unschärfer vor als bei meinem 55 Zoll Full HDler.
Soll heiße Beamer-Bild ist nicht gleich Fernseher-Bild.


----------



## wobix (22. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt schon irgendwie, wenn ich ne BR gucke ist das Bild auch knack scharf, wenn man sich allerdings nen 4K daneben anguckt ist das ne andere Liga, selbst das upscaling von 1080p Material sieht auf dem 260er Sony viel besser aus.
Schärfe gewinnt das Bild nicht wirklich, aber Plastizität und Tiefe, kann es nicht richtig beschreiben.
Am besten ne eigene 1080p BR mitnehmen, die man gut kennt und sich diese auf einem 4K Beamer ansehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Viking30k (22. Oktober 2017)

Danke euch also wenn ich das so anschaue ist glaub doch ein TV die bessere Lösung dlp beamer wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr und 5000€ wäre die grenze gewesen 

Kann mir jemand einen TV empfehlen mit 4k und minimum 75" bis 5000€? habe mir schon ein paar Sonys angeschaut die scheinen nicht übel zu sein

die z.b. Ihre Suchergebnisse - MediaMarkt


----------



## wobix (23. Oktober 2017)

Bei Fehrnsehern kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
Mit 5.000€ lässt sich ohne Probleme ein sehr gutes Bild in einem nicht extra dafür bearbeitetem Raum schaffen.
Nur ein Laser / 4K Beamer lässt sich nicht mit dem Budget vereinigen.
Ein guter Full HD oder ein 4K shifter sehen trotzdem gut aus.
Dazu noch eine Hochkontrast Leinwand und du kannst sogar bei Restlicht ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erziehel, selbst mit 5.000€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Viking30k (23. Oktober 2017)

Hm das Problem ist hat die lampe bei dlp mit meinem ersten beamer habe ich nach einem jahr schon eine verbraucht mit 5000 Stunden

Dann wurde das farbrad sehr laut und pfeifte richtig das Zimmer wäre kein Problem das ist ganz dunkel

Bei laser müsste ich 12000 € rechnen oder?


----------



## Viking30k (23. Oktober 2017)

Bitte löschen falscher post^^


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2017)

Kein richtiger 4K und wie gut er wirklich ist wird man dann erst sehen müssen.
Der günstigste 4K mit Laser-Lichtquelle ist und bleibt der Sony VW760.


----------



## Viking30k (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke hm ich glaube ich schaue mir echt mal ein paar Beamer live an wenn ich einen Laden finde der Sowas da hat Leinwand habe ich die Hier zu Hause ist die ausreichend? celexon Leinwand Rollo Economy 280 x 158 cm | Beamershop24.de

Mal ne andere Frage würde ein 4k Monitor mit hdr ausreichen um zu sehen ob einem der aufpreis auf 4k Wert wäre bevor man sich was großes anschafft? Also irgendwo ausprobieren?

Was ich auch komisch ich hatte früher einen dlp Beamer von Mitsubishi ( den Hc4000) Und habe damit noch PS3 gespielt und die Games sahen schärfer aus als auf meinem 75" Fullhd Tv mit dem Beamer ( Auch nur Fulld ) waren es 90" warum ist das so? finde jetzt sogar die ps4 teilweise Unscharf ^^ habe die schärfe aber weit hoch gedreht am Tv


----------



## wobix (23. Oktober 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke hm ich glaube ich schaue mir echt mal ein paar Beamer live an wenn ich einen Laden finde der Sowas da hat Leinwand habe ich die Hier zu Hause ist die ausreichend? celexon Leinwand Rollo Economy 280 x 158 cm | Beamershop24.de



Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn, dann kann man vielleicht bei der Suche helfen.

Naja zum Testen ist diese mit Sicherheit ausreichend, entscheident bei dieser Leinwand ist allerdings, dass diese kein Tension System hat (Spann System um die Leinwand straff zu ziehen)
Dadurch wird die Leinwand früher oder später unschöne Wellen werfen.
Da hilft nur eine Rahmenleinwand (auch ein Selbstbau kann sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlen und sehr viel Geld sparen) oder eine Rolloleinwand mit Tension System, qualitativ hochwertige gibt es so ab 1500-2000€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2017)

Hi also ich wohne am Bodensee in der nöhe von lindau

Hatte die leinwand ca 2 jahre mit meinem alten beamer benutzt falten oder so sind im Betrieb nicht aufgefallen fand es sogar besser als tv xd


----------

